# help what can i do?



## pinkemz (Apr 16, 2011)

i am 6 weeks pregnant and i am full of cold. I think i might have a chest infection will be going to the doctor Monday. Does anyone know of any safe over the counter products i can buy to help my dry tickly cough.


----------



## margie (Apr 16, 2011)

Go to the chemist and ask to speak to the Pharmacist. The pharmacist can look at all the meds you take and consider your diabetes and pregnancy before recommending a product.

Alternately rather than waiting till Monday - could you go to a walk in centre and see if they have a Dr you could speak to?


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 16, 2011)

You can take paracetimol, but they are useless. Thats about it i think, i had killer toothahce at one stage and couldnt sleep, had to wait to go the dentist then it hurt worse for a few days. Didnt help at all.
Hope you feel better. xx


----------



## Laura22 (Apr 16, 2011)

I had the same and my Mum found me something. I think it began with an R but I have no idea what it was called! Hope you get better soon x


----------



## Lauren (Apr 16, 2011)

Possibly Robitussin? Thats suitable for Diabetics but not sure about the pregnancy aspect... would have to ask the Pharmacist.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 17, 2011)

Honey and Lemon might help


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 17, 2011)

The standard medical advice for a cold is to take paracetomol to reduce the symptoms, drink plenty of fluids, ideally water, and keep a close eye on your BGs due to illness raising them.

Obviously, only your GP can sort out a chest infection.

Get well soon. 

Rob


----------



## Laura22 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lauren said:


> Possibly Robitussin? Thats suitable for Diabetics but not sure about the pregnancy aspect... would have to ask the Pharmacist.



That name looks right...


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 17, 2011)

hi does anyone know if it is safe to use vicks vapour rub during pregnancy? and if i can rub it in my chest.
Thanx everyone for your advice xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 17, 2011)

pinkemz said:


> hi does anyone know if it is safe to use vicks vapour rub during pregnancy? and if i can rub it in my chest.
> Thanx everyone for your advice xxx



I did, i have boots own brand i dont think it said on it to ask. I love the stuff. Only used it two days ago  xx Read the packet. if it says ask then do, it will probelly be fine but worth checking.

x


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 18, 2011)

been to the doctor today. got a chest infection on antibiotics feel so guilty for going on them baby not having the best start.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 18, 2011)

You need to be well for baby. They wont effect them but you being poorley will.

Hope you feel better.

xxx


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 19, 2011)

thanx phoebe, i do feel much better today.


----------

